# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Κουζινομιχανη Izzy

## Νικος Αθ.

Σε κουζινομιχανη izzy έλυσα το μοτέρ για να το καθαρίσω. Όμως στη συναρμολόγηση ξέχασα να βάλω τις ψύκτρες. Οταν συνέδεσα το ρεύμα κατι κάηκε και δεν λειτουργει πλεον. Τι μπορεί ναναι;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Τι  είχε  το  μοτέρ  και  ήθελε  καθάρισμα;
Λόγω  εγκλεισμού  ανοίγετε  δουλειές  εκεί  που  δεν  υπάρχουν.
Έκαψες  το  ροτόρα.
wm_9708316.jpg

Τώρα,....κλείσε  το  κέλυφος του  μίξερ  και  άνοιξε  τον  κουμπαρά.

Κοίταξε  εδώ, μήπως  βρεις  κάτι.

https://www.eaparts.gr/defaultOld.aspx

https://www.kourlaba.gr/oshop/

----------


## Νικος Αθ.

Είχε κολλήσει.
Αν έχει καει το θερμικό κατι μπορεί να γίνει. Δεν ξέρω για την  περιελειξη..

----------

